# Gun safes in the basement.



## Bob Wright (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to build gun safes 25+ years ago and all the ones we delivered went in the basement. Sounds good so far. Then my neighbors house burned. Not a big fire just lots of smoke and water damage. I went into the basement a few days later and saw the water line 2' up on the foundation. So had there been a safe down there it would have been flooded. I haven't seen any with water tight doors. So i am redesigning my next one to be up on a block foundation higher than my outside celler entrance so at least the water will run outside before it comes in my safe. But my safe prob will be a laydown or chest model because of the ceiling height. Something to think about...Bob


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 30, 2009)

Bob, good tip. And I'll tell ya something else about gun safes. You know how they recommend you lag em to the floor. Well I was told that some crooks just knock em over and cut thru the safe's floor, as there ain't much metal there.
This too is just a thought.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Sep 30, 2009)

My safe is in a part of the house that isn't on an exterior wall. Also, the side of the door that opens, (opposite the hinge side) is against a wall. This is so thieves don't have any room to pry on the door. Also, 8 inch lags bolt directly into the floor joists. Its always a good idea to put the opening side of the door against the wall to prevent prying opportunities.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 30, 2009)

Last winter during the ice strom our basement flooded when the sump lost power, We had about a foot of water with about 3 inchs in the safe. I got a generator with a few hours and got the water down, The rifles wiped down clean. I have heard stories about people laying there safes on their back during floods to make them float, don't know how true that is. maybe a small safe it would work.


----------

